# Pterophoroidea, I think...



## crimbfighter (Oct 20, 2016)

I guess this is why they're called Plume Moths! I reeeeeaaallly wish I could have focus stacked this guy but he kept moving too much to try. I always wondered how the flew until I spooked it into the air, then I was shown this incredible insect secret! It spreads these fine hairs which give the wings surface area enough to fly! They're partially retracted in this image, which happened as soon as it landed.





It can also look comically surprised when the camera comes around to the other side..


----------



## weepete (Oct 20, 2016)

Very nice! 1st needs a touch more dof to keep the abdomen(? can't remember what it's called on insects!) but other than that very lovely


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 20, 2016)

weepete said:


> Very nice! 1st needs a touch more dof to keep the abdomen(? can't remember what it's called on insects!) but other than that very lovely


Thanks! I totally agree on needing more DOF. It was unfortunately all I could muster without focus stacking..


----------



## OGsPhotography (Oct 21, 2016)

Hhaha #2 is great.

Thanks for including the tidbit of info. Insects are interesting!


----------

